# Stamp collectors



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anybody collect stamps out there , i mean here on WB. I think i have 100 of them, and will give it away for free. They have been trough post office, they have the "mark". If anybody wants i can find them and take some photos..... All from Europe.... lol


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

I am not a stamp collector but it would be fun to get them to cast into pen blanks.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2015)

I plan to cast a bunch sooner or later. Just need to buy the molds.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

like i said if anybody wants them i can send them ... They are 30 years old, from my youth (i am 29 now, lol)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

I will take them tom. If colin wants come I will share some with him. I will send you a Pm with my address.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 13, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I plan to cast a bunch sooner or later. Just need to buy the molds.


You don't need to buy molds to get started. I can show you guys how I did the ones I did for our mail carriers at the gathering.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice score on the stamps guys. Excellent offer Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

I love foreign stamps. I have kept all I have gotten from you Tom. If you want, start saving the next batch for me please I'll send you some extra wood in the box you have coming.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

In fact, hit your friends up for theirs so I don't have to wait too long. 

(P.S. I collect foreign currency also. )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

here is the photo, if you find something valuable in there Greg, i expect a 50 % fee.
they re not all European... 
the one in the left bottom corner looks valuable.....
i will took some doubles and save them for Kevin if thats OK with you Greg....


 
and Kevin if you want i have some doubles of foreign currency, a few, not much but from Yugoslavia, the country that dont exist no more. If you want i can send them to you...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

lol, i found one with 500 000 000 dinars, from Serbia, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Molokai said:


> here is the photo, if you find something valuable in there Greg, i expect a 50 % fee.
> they re not all European...
> the one in the left bottom corner looks valuable.....
> i will took some doubles and save them for Kevin if thats OK with you Greg....
> ...


I don't mind if you part them out. It may be easier and cheaper to send them to one of us then let us ship them out to others here.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I don't mind if you part them out. It may be easier and cheaper to send them to one of us then let us ship them out to others here.


I dont believe that shipping will be much, and i have to make @Kevin that sheaths anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

@Treecycle Hardwoods , and i only took five from batch for Kevin, you get the rest, more than 50, i will count them tomorrow and send them to you on monday.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Molokai said:


> @Treecycle Hardwoods , and i only took five from batch for Kevin, you get the rest, more than 50, i will count them tomorrow and send them to you on monday.


thats cool! thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Cool Tom! You can send them with my sheaths. I will make outlines for sheath tonight.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Cool Tom! You can send them with my sheaths. I will make outlines for sheath tonight.


So, do you want that currency doubles ?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

Molokai said:


> So, do you want that currency doubles ?



Sure if you don't want them. I need to get a box together for you. What would you like for packing peanuts with the templates? Knife scales, knife scales, and more knife scales? And jewelry blanks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Sure if you don't want them. I need to get a box together for you. What would you like for packing peanuts with the templates? Knife scales, knife scales, and more knife scales? And jewelry blanks?


Ringed gidgee, curly koa etc

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey there Tom I got the stamps in the mail yesterday. Thanks a bunch they are really cool. Looking forward to using them in the near future!


----------



## Molokai (Mar 11, 2015)

Glad you like them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

